# Goldfish and Tropical Community Fish?



## I<3Fish (May 10, 2010)

Hi, I want to put a goldfish in my 29 gallon with my Community fish. I know how big goldfish get and how huge there tank needs to be when they grow. I know I will have to get a bigger tank. I asked the people at my LFS and they said No beacause of the amount of Ammonia goldfish produce. I have seen many tanks with goldfish and tropical fish mixed and I really want to have them together. What are your views? Please and Thank you 


:fish::fish:


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

No. If your tank is 74-78 thats too warm. Goldfish need colder water with the temp near 64-70. They will suffer in 77-78 degrees (I know from experience. Mine had such a hard time swimming he got trapped at the filter tube and died ). And they may be picked on by other fish (Depends on what you have.) And as you stated they grow huge. Thats my opinion. But what is your temp ?


Matt


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Ditto, dont do it unless your temperature is down at at least 70. Goldfish make a toxin around there skin and the hotter the tank, the more they make. Its not toxic if they are making the usual amount, but at 78 degrees.. it is to the other fish. So either your goldfish could poison your other fish or your other fish could pick on him. 
In the end we need more info on your tank in order to answer your question.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

IMO, just say no. But of course, I've done it. My sister won a feeder at a fair or something. In two years, it was 8" and pond bound. If you put in big fish, the tank is overloaded, if you put in small fish, the goldfish either beats them to the food or grow big enough to eat them. Thats in addition to the non-ideal temp for both fish if u compromise and split the difference. 

I would say ok for short-term, temporary thing, but no good long term. You will eventually have some sort of issue.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

one thing to remember is just because other people do it doesn't make it right. There are to many people in the pet industry who do things because they want to not because it is whats right for the fish. like i tell everyone IMO goldfish belong in a pond and thats the only place you will ever find them at my house(unless of course it is winter time which then of course you will find them in massive cow troughs in our basement.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

I know gold fish need cooler water but what about in the summer when the house goes up to the high 80's?
I am thinking of the fancy ones.
Alos I want to change my 30 gallon tropical tank into a goldfish tank. 
Can they go into the same water that the tropicals used or do they need to have all new water?


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

mousey said:


> I know gold fish need cooler water but what about in the summer when the house goes up to the high 80's?
> I am thinking of the fancy ones.
> Alos I want to change my 30 gallon tropical tank into a goldfish tank.
> Can they go into the same water that the tropicals used or do they need to have all new water?


a 30 gallon is still on the small size for even one fancy goldfish. you dont need new water. the thing is the toxins that they secret they arn't as sensitive to it as other fish. but lots of goldfish enthusiests will actually use chillers to keep their tanks cool in the warm months. others will just add cold water to the tank every so often. your house shouldn't be going into the high 80's if you have AC and they water will not get as warm as the ambient air temp.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

They don't need all new water, but I like to do a 100% water change whenever a tank is fishless. Then you start with 0 nitrate and have a little respite before you have to play catchup to nitrate levels and algae growth. And it does reduce the odds of the goldfish catching a disease from the previous fish.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

30 gallons +










= Just say no.


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

Sorry, it will not work out. They are coldwater and tropicals are warm water.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

thats an awesome picture obsidian im gonna have to print out a coppy so i can put it up at work. if only i could find a picture of an adult commet


----------



## pinetree (Nov 29, 2009)

I'm glad to hear that a fish store is actually giving good advice regarding goldfish. Some people mix tropicals and goldfish, but I don't think it is a good idea for all of the reasons listed above.


----------

